# SOLVED:Printer not working on windows 7, Problem with PnP devices



## leandro_URUTU (Apr 27, 2012)

This was not a mechanical or driver problem.
After trying just about everything but full re-format, I found out that the Printer Spooler was not activated.

Just go to RUN and type services.msc look for Printer Spooler double click, select automatic start up type and start the service. Apply and close all windows. Go to devices and Printers and if the printer needs troubleshooting run it again. Worked for me just fine.


----------

